# Merry Christmas!!!!



## brancsikia339 (Dec 25, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! I got some mantids, among other awesome stuff!! I will post pics later  

What did u get for christmas??


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting with my shotgun at the fireplace. :gun_bandana: :santa: 

It's almost over. :clap: 

Only 364 shopping days left for the next one. :lol: 

Oh, and Happy Birthday, Jesus.

http://youtu.be/5OnbupKZeo4


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 25, 2012)

same here! Happy Birthday to our Jesus!!!


----------



## agent A (Dec 25, 2012)

I woke up to a fresh adult female ghost, so i guess thats my xmas gift from my animals


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> I woke up to a fresh adult female ghost, so i guess thats my xmas gift from my animals


Nice! My parents got me a Phyllovates chlorophaea and my brother got a spiny flower &amp; h. patellifera


----------



## sueb4653 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas

we're not celebrating this year as I'm working


----------



## aNisip (Dec 25, 2012)

Luke 2:11 "For there is born to you this day in the City of David, a Savior who is Christ the Lord!"

I'm still very sick, and haven't opened anything yet tho...we'll see


----------



## Plex (Dec 25, 2012)

The only think I've opened so far was from my friend.. it was a new quill, some neat gloves, and the movie Tangled. Familiy tradition dictates that one present each is opened on Christmas eve, and the rest on the morning of Christmas.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 25, 2012)

Plex said:


> Familiy tradition dictates that one present each is opened on Christmas eve, and the rest on the morning of Christmas.


Same


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Holidays everyone!

My husband and I planned to only get gifts for our daughter, but we must have broke the deal.

I gave him some old silver coins, and he surprised me with a beautiful opal bracelet and necklace set to match my ring.  

I also gave him an earful after discovering that he broke the deal, even if I was guilty of the same. lol

My daughter got some Mothra and Godzilla toys to add to her collection, along with way too many extras. It was strange that the list that she only wrote last night was actually fulfilled. :blink: 

I had to work last night, but not too late.


----------



## gripen (Dec 25, 2012)

I got some beautiful charcoal colored pencils and a multitool for my bike. The big thing this year though was our 11 foot tree. We had to break out the ol' stepladder to decorate it :santa:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 25, 2012)

gripen said:


> I got some beautiful charcoal colored pencils and a multitool for my bike. The big thing this year though was our 11 foot tree. We had to break out the ol' stepladder to decorate it :santa:


Nice! I love charcoal pencils. I drew a pic of my little sister. They're great for realistic drawings!!


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

I got spinning fiber: white baby camel down,angora rabbit fiber,grey and white merino and royal baby alpaca. Beautiful fibers!


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 25, 2012)

_So far I got oe of those tap it Butterflies. You know the ones in the jar that when you tap it they look realistic and fly._


----------



## Plex (Dec 25, 2012)

I opened the rest of my gifts and feel very spoiled now...

I got a ton of new t-shirts and a new hoodie to replace some of the ones that my cats have ripped up, a panda hat, a new DS lite, a scottish flag, and a book of 'creative curses' among some other things... :santa: And the hot cocoa mix I made was a big hit with people who got it, and my grandparents enjoyed my... interesting... gift for them of a fancy toilet seat with suns and moons on it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 25, 2012)

Got my daughter the "skylander giants game" and a bunch of figures for the PS3 that she wanted sooo bad, shes in game heaven now! I love to see her so excited.

I was spoiled as well, my wife got me a new 17in i7 8gb laptop w/ a bluray burner, needless to say I dig it!!!

Wishing you all a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## sally (Dec 25, 2012)

i got a mantis calender, and my creo did a successful molt wooohooo


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all. To some who do not believe in Christ, just have a good holiday. I am waiting for my gift to open. It is a new B. mendica ooth ready to pop any day. One of my three later stage Orchid females molted to sub-adult and she is really pretty. Nice gift!


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 25, 2012)

There's some presents for me under the tree, but I'm most looking forward to my Carolina, Humbertiella, and Taumantis ooths to hatch!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

Mantid related, I got a 16x16x16 Exo terra screen terrarium (which was on sale 75% off yay), a big tower of drawers I'm going to use for breeding Superworms, one of those Undertank heaters I can use for mendica and Humbertiella, and a gift card to the reptile place which sells feeders really cheap. I'm quite thankful for everything I got, and wish I had the job and the money to give more. I'd like to wish a happy holidays for all my mantidforum friends (merry christmas for the christians, Happy Yule and winter solstice to the pagans, happy hanukkah etc.) I wish I could send gifts to all of you as well.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 25, 2012)

WHAT?!?!? Nobody mentioned Kwanzaa?


----------



## agent A (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol

So heres what i got for xmas

A 60mm macro lens

2 rc copters

Money

Gift cards

A coin with a mantis engraved in it

2 tickets to see lady gaga

Totally awesome xmas!! :tt1:


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> Lol So heres what i got for xmas A 60mm macro lens 2 rc copters Money Gift cards A coin with a mantis engraved in it 2 tickets to see lady gaga Totally awesome xmas!! :tt1:


My parents got me a Katy Perry CD. Which is funny because I'm more of a death metal person


----------



## aNisip (Dec 25, 2012)

Got Black Ops 2! Didn't expect that


----------



## Plex (Dec 25, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> My parents got me a Katy Perry CD. Which is funny because I'm more of a death metal person


That's actually quite hilarious. Which CD?


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

Plex said:


> That's actually quite hilarious. Which CD?


Teenage dream the complete confection. Some nice pictures on the inside though


----------



## Plex (Dec 25, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Teenage dream the complete confection. Some nice pictures on the inside though


xD Have fun with that then.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

lol we put it on in the background this morning. Its probably the funniest gift I've ever gotten.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a skiing trip to cascade mt. In Wisconsin. Never been skiing before. I can't wait.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone! Hope everyone is having a great day. Andrew, I hope you feel better soon!

The adults no longer exchange gifts in our family. Instead we get together for good food and good company and watch the kids open their presents. I am still enjoying the gifts I got from patrickfraser and AOD.

Oh, I just got home from spending Christmas in River Falls, Wisconsin with my family, and I had a nice surprise -- another b mendica ooth hatched. So far, it's a small hatch with just 14 nymphs, but I took another peak, and there is another nymph coming out now.


----------



## Plex (Dec 25, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> lol we put it on in the background this morning. Its probably the funniest gift I've ever gotten.


Sounds like a good Christmas morning!

 

My family sorta messed up on Christmas supper and ended up having McDonalds for supper... XD


----------



## hierodula (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry merry late christmas from me!!!!  I got my new little friend, Rex, the leopard gecko





also, not meaning to change the subject of the thread, but if anyone has any ideas about his enclosure or tips about leopard gecko care, can you check out my thread? thx in advance to everyone and have a great break!!!!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 26, 2012)

I went to my Japanese uncle's house and ate Shabu Shabu, It was incredible!

I got a bunch of gift cards and a new mini fridge. My favorite gift I actually got last week; a Mr. Beer brewery starter kit, I'm so psyched in a few weeks I'll be drinking my own brew!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 26, 2012)

Christmas mantis loot!!


----------

